# How in depth is the medical?



## CEhopeful (1 Feb 2006)

I qasn just wondering. do they look at files from my medical history?or do I have to bring the in. Or is the only medical records they will have of me the one conducted by the army Dr. Thanks!

cheers


----------



## Quyen (1 Feb 2006)

I didn't bring anything with me. They had all there own forms and stuff. They will ask you about your medical history


----------



## double0three (17 Feb 2006)

Basically they ask you of any medical issues/problems you had in the past.  They will conduct their own standard checkup, and anything they feel may cause a problem, will send you to a family doctor for a more thorough analysis.  The procedure they conduct there involves just the basic things you'd get done at a standard checkup, test reflexes, etc.  Nothing major and it's one test you can't study for


----------



## Armymedic (17 Feb 2006)

They usually go in past the second knuckle on thier fingers.  >


----------



## double0three (24 Feb 2006)

Thank goodness that was not a part of the medical


----------



## derael (23 Mar 2006)

How long is the actual medical time wise? Strange question I know, but my interview is directly after my medical at 1100 hrs and my medical is at 0930 hrs. I know I have enough time to get to the interview since apparently it’s in the same place, but I want to know how rushed I will be changing out of my shorts back into interview suitable clothing...


----------



## TCBF (23 Mar 2006)

Just walk in naked, the Recruiters are used to it.


 ;D

Just kidding....


----------



## old medic (23 Mar 2006)

You will have lots of time.


----------



## derael (23 Mar 2006)

TCBF said:
			
		

> Just walk in naked, the Recruiters are used to it.
> 
> 
> ;D
> ...



Haha no thanks.  



			
				old medic said:
			
		

> You will have lots of time.



Excellent. Thank you.


----------



## TCBF (23 Mar 2006)

"Thank goodness that was not a part of the medical "

- it will be, just you wait!  Ever wonder why us old guys hog the female MOs?  It's not because we are lecherous, it's because they have SMALLER FINGERS.  Since the subject CFMO seems to demand the Doctor's ENTIRE FIST be wrapped around the man's PROSTATE GLAND in order for the DRE to be effective, small hands are "Industry Standard" as far as we are concerned.

Cool?

heh-heh-heh...


----------



## derael (23 Mar 2006)

Oh wow, where's censorship when you need it?   Ugh time to be sick... *puke*  :-X


----------



## double0three (23 Mar 2006)

Theres only one thing to say in this situation


----------

